
Systems Thinking and Making Homelessness Worse by Helping - liamzebedee
https://stw.kumu.io/making-homelessness-worse-by-helping
======
jlg23
TL;DR: By providing temporary shelters the problem of homelessness is less
visible and therefore less long term solutions are sought.

This is one of the most perverted line of arguments I can think of, it leaves
those in need completely out of the equation (except for "keep them on the
street so they are visible").

